# Grips



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello,

I bought my first pistol a couple months ago, a Ruger P89DC so I am obviously new to handguns. I love the gun. As a matter of fact I have already put about 600 rounds through the pistol. It's great.

But what isn't great is the ugly generic plastic handles. I have found websites that sell the Hogue rubber grips but I am interested in a hardwood grip. Is there anyone out there with any suggestins?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hogue has some good looking stocks for the Ruger P-series. Here's a link and good luck. :smt1099

http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?id=65&step=2


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

Baldy,

Thanks for the link. I found several sets of grips that I really like. But now the hard part is deciding what I want.

Geoff


----------

